# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  CNC απο παλιο scaner-printer

## fuzz

το μόνο που αγοράστηκε ήταν το cnc shield (k το arduino uno που υπήρχε απο παλιότερη κατασκευή)ολα τα άλλα "ξηλώθηκαν" απο παλιές συσκευές...α , και το στυλό  :Smile:

----------

aktis (16-05-19), 

alfadex (20-05-19), 

angel_grig (16-05-19), 

billys7 (26-05-19), 

Gaou (16-05-19), 

Hulk (21-05-19), 

ironda19 (17-05-19), 

llion (06-09-19), 

SeAfasia (16-05-19), 

selectronic (16-05-19), 

spirakos (10-06-19)

----------


## aktis

Ωραίο Κώστα   .  Δύο ερωτήσεις από μένα .
1. Μιας και το έχεις ψάξει το θέμα , γίνεται και με 2 inkjet printers ή θέλει ένα πολυμηχάνημα ;
2. Λογικά θα υπάρχουν και stepper drivers πάνω στο κουφάρι του πολυμηχανήματος . Εχει πέσει στην αντίληψη σου καποιος 
που να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αυτά ( τα ενσωματωμένα )   αντί για επιπλέον driver ;

----------


## fuzz

τα καινούρια μηχανήματα που έχω ανοίξει , επειδή δουλεύω σε κατάστημα πληροφορικής , scanner-printer η κ πολυμηχανηματα δε έχουν βηματικα μοτέρ. κάνουν κ δυο εκτυπωτές αρκεί να έχουν βηματικα μοτερ , όρεξη να έχεις για αυτοσχεδιασμους.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Πολύ καλό!

----------


## aktis

Για cnc controller , ποιό software χρησιμοποιείς ; Γιατί  βλέπω το mach 4 έχει 200 δολλάρια ...

----------


## Gaou

> Για cnc controller , ποιό software χρησιμοποιείς ; Γιατί  βλέπω το mach 4 έχει 200 δολλάρια ...



 το mach4 τ χρησιμοποιιούν πολύ λιγοι χρήστες. εχει θέματα να ξεπεράσει. το mach3 εκτος του ότι ειναι φθηνότερο έχει και δωρεαν εκδοση με περιορισμό στις 500 γραμμες κώδικα και καποιους ακομα. 

 και οποιος εχει τέλος usb συνδεση υπάρχει το estlcam το οποίο ειναι παρα πολύ φθηνο  (50€) πολύ φιλικό περιλαμβάνει και cam ταυτοχρονα και επισης εχει δωρεαν εκδοση....

----------

aktis (26-05-19)

----------


## fuzz

> Για cnc controller , ποιό software χρησιμοποιείς ; Γιατί  βλέπω το mach 4 έχει 200 δολλάρια ...



το δωρεάν bCNC4win που είναι και Ελληνα προγραμματιστη

----------

aktis (26-05-19)

----------


## ILIAS GR

Πως μπορείς από μια εικόνα ή από ένα τυπωμένο κύκλωμα πχ. σε Pdf να το δώσεις σε πρόγραμμα flatcam ή παρόμοιο;

----------


## Gaou

το Pdf  εχει εικόνες που μετρώνται σε πιξελ και επισης ειναι πιξελ ( κουκιδες επισης και ο εκτυπωτής. ) αυτα τα πιξελ πρεπει να τα κάνεις διανυσματικό γραφικό ή αλλιώς σχέδιο με διαστάσεις . αυτο ξεκινάει απο το tracing που κάνουν τα προγράμματα που σχεδιαζουν διανυσματικά. δωρεάν ειναι το inkscape. γνωστο ειναι το corel . παλια το σκανάραν το σχδιαζαν με το χέρι και του βάζανε διαστάσεις. τώρα με το trace ειναι πολύ ευκολο.

εντιτ: μερικά cam φορτώνουν και φωτογραφίες . ψαξε αμα το κάνει και το δικό σου.

----------


## ILIAS GR

Σ` ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες και μου απάντησες, μέχρι εκεί έχω φτάσει, αλλά σε τι μορφή το σώζω από το corel ή το Inkscape για να το αναγνωρίσει το flatcam ή το carbide copper;    Και στη συνέχεια να το δώσω στο  grblControlβ¦

----------


## Gaou

> ...



το inkscape αν δεν εχει να κάνεις save as ή export σαν dxf τότε πρεπει να κάνεις εγκατασταση Plugin . το corel εχει export και σαν dwg αλλα και σαν dxf. μπορει το cam σου να μπορει να διαβάσει και svg ή wmf.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Ηλία πως και δεν χρησιμοποιείς το Vectric Aspire που είναι πολύ καλό.
Κάνεις οτι θελεις με αυτό.
Δοκιμασετο και θα με θυμηθείς.

----------


## ILIAS GR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, το Vectric Aspire είναι σαν το Mach3;

  Αλλα εξακολουθώ να προσπαθώ να μετατρέψω ένα αρχείο pdf σε αρχείο να το καταλάβει ή το Mach3 ή το grblControl 


  Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τoν χρόνο σας να μπορέσω να το καταλάβωβ¦.

----------


## Gaou

τα vectric ειναι cam .  το mach3 εχει να κάνει με τον έλεγχο της εργαλειομηχανής. το εχεις κάνει διανυσματικο ? χρησιμοποιησες προγραμμα ώστε να το εξάγεις σαν dxf. αν ναι τοτε πρεπει να το βάλεις σε ένα προγραμμα cam ωστε να μπορεσεις να το εξάγεις σε κωδικα που διαβάζει το mach3.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Πολλές φορές προσπάθησα να εξάγω απο PDF σε DXF αλλά πάντα είχα πρόβλημα.
Ακόμα όμως και να το κάνεις DXF με το Corel το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα που ανέβασες και μετά να το βάλεις στο Aspire για να σου βγάλει τον GCode θα θέλει πολύ διόρθωμα .

----------


## Gaou

νικο ο ανθρωπος εχει κάνει την διαδικάσια του tracing και θεωρητικά εχει ένα σωστο γραμμικο αρχείο. απο εκει και στο εξης κολλαει στην εξαγωγη του dxf. εγώ ποτε δενεχω αντιμετωπισει προβλημα με dxf καθότι ειναι μαλλον το πρωτο σχεδιαστικό αρχειο που ετυχε ευρυτατη αποδοχή ..

----------


## fuzz

βελτιώσεις !!!!μπήκαν οδηγοί απο συρτάρι κουζίνας , αλλάχτηκε η βάση απο το scanner με δυνατότερο μοτέρ (απο πολυμηχανημα samsung laser) και μπήκε και lazer 3.5 W

----------


## makocer

πολυ ωραιο! τιμη για το laser (κινα? τελωνειο?)
επισης εχεις γυαλια προστασιας? 3,5 w δεν ειναι για πειραματα και λιγο που το εχω ψαξει οσα οικονομικα κυκλοφορουν ειναι για πεταμα

----------


## fuzz

> πολυ ωραιο! τιμη για το laser (κινα? τελωνειο?)
> επισης εχεις γυαλια προστασιας? 3,5 w δεν ειναι για πειραματα και λιγο που το εχω ψαξει οσα οικονομικα κυκλοφορουν ειναι για πεταμα



το laser ειναι αυτο μαζι με τα ταχυδρομικα (το πηρα απο UK 70 €)τωρα βλεπω το εχουν στα 54 προσφορα απο Κινα.εχω παρει και γυαλια....στις δοκιμες ειμαι δεν εχω ξαναπαρει αλλο laser να ξερω αν ειναι καλο η οχι , τα 3.5w υπολογισε υρω στα 2 απ οτι λενε αυτοι που το εχουν μετρησει

----------

